# Insurance Renewal cost



## Mick E (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi All. My R32 GTR is currently on a High Net Worth policy and is due renewal but my current insurance broker can no longer offer this policy as the insurance companies have now stipulated a minimum premium of £1500  Has anyone got experience of companies offering either HNW or Agreed Value policies at a reasonable cost? Cheers for any suggestions/links/experiences.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Aplan, AIB, Flux, REIS


----------



## plazif (Jul 10, 2012)

Speak to pace ward insurance. I've got all my cars with them, mods declared + guaranteed value


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

Both my GTR's are insured with AIB,
32 has an agreed value on it too, no where near 1500 quid either!! 
give Leah or Murray a call


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

Out of interest who is the broker no longer offering renewal?
My underwriter both currently and previously, Irrespective of the broker has been Markerstudy in recent years


----------



## Mick E (Sep 7, 2014)

4wdnoob said:


> Out of interest who is the broker no longer offering renewal?
> My underwriter both currently and previously, Irrespective of the broker has been Markerstudy in recent years


The broker is AIB and no doubt they would offer the HNW policy but at a minimum premium of £1500. I deal with Leah and she can offer an agreed value policy with Markerstudy but I am obviously exploring all of the alternatives. I also have a quote already from REIS and am waiting on replies from A Plan and Pace Ward. Does anyone know of any other 'Skyline' friendly insurers?


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow, quite surprising to read that it's AIB, both my policys were in the past few months too. 

I tried REIS but price was far too much compared to others, for me AIB were cheaper and less restrictions - REIS said I had to have a gated driveway (which I do but never heard that before from any other brokers) 

Keith Michael's and A Plan are usually Skyline friendly. Flux I find hit and miss and always have done but I did insure my first Silvia with them back in the mid 2000's

Surprisingly Hastings Direct came back as 2nd cheapest on the R35 quote, guess it being a UK car helped, never tried the 32 though 😂


----------



## Mick E (Sep 7, 2014)

4wdnoob said:


> Wow, quite surprising to read that it's AIB, both my policys were in the past few months too.


Yes I was surprised as well, I have been with AIB for 5 years. I guess quite a few owners with HNW policies will be in for a shock at renewal time


----------



## R33Skyl1neGTR (Jan 8, 2016)

Supprisingly, Admiral was my cheapest quote for my R35 this year but A Plan usually has the best prices compared to most I have had quotes from.


----------



## Mick E (Sep 7, 2014)

R33Skyl1neGTR said:


> Supprisingly, Admiral was my cheapest quote for my R35 this year but A Plan usually has the best prices compared to most I have had quotes from.


The likes of Admiral may be ok with UK R35's but no good for modified imported Skylines.


----------



## Kristofor (Sep 28, 2018)

Admiral were silly cheap for my R32 GTR, too cheap, i'm 30 with 6 ncb available for that car and i was quoted £355.04 when added to my daily via a multi car.
I ended up paying more and had an agreed value policy with AIB as a few friends had used them in the past. i couldn't tell you who the policy is with though.

Having spend a small fortune on new nissan bits i wanted a little more piece of mind.


----------



## R33Skyl1neGTR (Jan 8, 2016)

Yeah, lots with AIB but when I called for a quote, the price was ridiculous!
They said they didn't like my postcode and plus it sits on a drive and not garaged.

Considering my age and multiple decades of NCB, that's just not considered....


----------



## Mick E (Sep 7, 2014)

Just to finish off this thread I have taken an agreed value policy with REIS as their premium was a fair bit cheaper than similar policies from AIB and Pace Ward. With regard to HNW policies it may well be a shock to other owners at renewal time with minimum premiums of £1500!!


----------

